# Suche nach gratis Onlinespielen



## rabit (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Spielergemeinde!

Ich suche wie der Titel schon sagt, Onlinespiele / Browsergame die Gratis sind.
Die Kostenkombination kann sein, Spiel gratis und keine Onlinekosten oder
Spiel muss gekauft werden aber keine Onlinekosten (ähnlich Guild wars).

Ich mag Spiele wie Guildwars habe ich schon, oder Aion oder WOW ähnlich.
Also Mhystik Fantasy Rollenspiele.
Wäre euch sehr dankbar für jeden nützlichen Tip.
Wunsch wäre halt auch gute Grafik und Story.
Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja dann im Onlinespiel!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (11. Februar 2010)

Hmm, wenn du WoW magst, dann gäbs Runes of Magic oder wenn du es düster möchest Requiem: Bloodymare
Hier gibt es ziemlich viele RPG Vorschläge in einer Bildergalerie:
Kostenlos: Die besten Online-Spiele - Bilder - CHIP Online


----------



## GxGamer (11. Februar 2010)

Runes of Magic ist ein guter Vorschlag.
Sieht ganz nett aus, ist aber nicht so meins.
Ich kenne noch Last Chaos und Cabal Online.

Bin neugierig was der Thread so bringt, ich würd auch gern mal was neues, kostenlos antesten.


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2010)

Hey super das Ihr euch meldet.
Ich war grad aufm Sprung mir Aion zu kaufen aber echt teuer 25€ für 60 Tage finde ich jetzt.
Naja ich lass es erstmal und schau was sich ergibt und gehe den Vorschlägen  nach dem Training nach.
Schön wäre es wenn Ihr angibt ob man das kaufen oder nur Onlinegebühren bez. mus ist einfacher dann zu selektieren.
Wenn Ihr Screens dazu habt dan ist das ja schon fast Po.no genialer Thread.


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Ich war grad aufm Sprung mir Aion zu kaufen aber echt teuer 25€ für 60 Tage finde ich jetzt.



Das ist der übliche Preis für so ziemlich alle MMORPGs.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (11. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Hey super das Ihr euch meldet.
> Ich war grad aufm Sprung mir Aion zu kaufen aber echt teuer 25€ für 60 Tage finde ich jetzt.
> Naja ich lass es erstmal und schau was sich ergibt und gehe den Vorschlägen  nach dem Training nach.
> Schön wäre es wenn Ihr angibt ob man das kaufen oder nur Onlinegebühren bez. mus ist einfacher dann zu selektieren.
> Wenn Ihr Screens dazu habt dan ist das ja schon fast Po.no genialer Thread.


Die Spiele von der Chip-Liste sind alle kostenlos (evtl. kostenpflichtige Zusatzinhalte)
Ich hab auch mal RoM gespielt aner ich fands nicht so toll, genauso Metin2, was auch nicht lange Spaß machte!


----------



## rabit (11. Februar 2010)

Ja die aus der Chipliste ist echt was für den Notfall.
Nett gemeint aber so richtig spass machen die nicht mehr.
Und hat jemand gute Erfahrungen oder kennt gute Spiele?


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs keiner der Gratis online Spiele spielt hier im Forum?
I think my pig ist whisteling!


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

So lade mir grade Runes of Magic runter.
Bin gespannt ob das gut ist.
Also das Spiel als auch Online ist kostenlos nur items sollen kosten.
Aber die Items kann man sich wohl auch erspielen?


----------



## Rilcom (14. Februar 2010)

Alternative zu RoM wäre auch noch 4Story


----------



## rabit (14. Februar 2010)

Ok THX werde mal einige Screens vom Spiel anschauen.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2010)

sacred 2 ist ein gutes Actionrollenspiel .hat einen langen singleplayer 
und auch einen guten multiplayer .man kann im multiplayer Items mit anderen tauschen .
man kann seinen Helden bis maximal auf level 200 jagen .

der multiplayer online kostet auch nichts .das spiel macht spaß,
mit guten Bossgegnern .man hat auch ein Reittier wie eine spinne,Pferd,tiger usw.
es gibt auch schon die Erweiterung ICE and Blood.

dieses spiel meine ich :Sacred 2: Fallen Angel - PC

und dies ist die erweiterung :Sacred 2: Ice & Blood - PC


----------



## rabit (15. Februar 2010)

@rilcom
4story ähnelt dem RoM sehr grafisch gesehen.
@estcoast.
Ja so wie ich es gesehen habe ist die Grafik etwas Anspruchsvoller als Rom.
Ist das Spiel Kostenlos oder muss man es kaufen?


----------



## Jared566 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir Herr der Ringe Online empfehlen  (Kostet aber 13€ im Monat oder 200€ für Lifetime-Account)

Das Spiel ist ähnlich wie WoW nur besser ^^ Du triffst auch ab und zu auf mehrere Helden aus dem Film (zb. Gollum ^^)

Du kannst es entweder entspannt angehen lassen, oder du suchst dir eine Raid-Sippe (Gilde).

Ich finde das Spiel nicht schlecht, du kannst dir ja einfach mal den den Client runterladen und einen 14 Tage testaccount erstellen. (der ist Kostenlos)

Ansonsten kenne ich noch Archlord, ebenfals von Codemasters, finde ich aber nicht so schön (ist aber Kostenlos^^)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared

PS: Wenn du mit Herr der Ringe Online anfangen solltest, melde dich bei mir, ich kann dir gerne weiterhelfen


----------



## rabit (15. Februar 2010)

In wie fern besser als wow?
Grafik Story?
oder beides?


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2010)

rabit 

das spiel selbst muss man kaufen .
habe sacred 2 für 20 euro bei mediamarkt gesehen 
und auch bei saturn .ich denke eine gute Investition .
man kann sich lange mit dem spiel beschäftigen .


----------



## rabit (16. Februar 2010)

Ok Sacred 2 kommt in die engere Wahl.


----------



## Jared566 (16. Februar 2010)

Nunja es gibt immer Leute, die behaupten das "Der Herr der Ringe Online" besser als WoW ist und es gibt Leute, die behaupten das WoW besser ist.

Mir persöhnlich gefällt die Story sowie das Gameplay. Zumal man auch als Rasse Menschen auswählen kann (nicht wie bei WoW Gobblins oder was weiß ich..)

Ich halte nicht viel von "Fantasie-Rassen". Es kommen zwar auch Rassen wie Hobbits oder Zwerge vor, die finde ich aber immernoch besser gelungen als in WoW.
Ich bin auch kein Dauerzocker.. Ich spiele nur mal nach der Arbeit um zu entspannen. Es gibt auch ein nettes PvP (Player vs. Player) Gebiet 

Es ist zwar nicht Gratis aber auf jeden Fall mal ein Test wert 

(Ein Testaccount gibt es schon kostenlos)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (16. Februar 2010)

Gibt es Lifetime Accounts auch für andere MMORPGs?


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2010)

Regnum Online ist z.b. komplett free2play. Es gibt zwar kostenpflichtige Bonusgegenstände, aber die braucht man nicht zwingend. (Ohne Pferd ist man langsamer, aber im Kampf gibt es eigentlich keine Nachteile — habe zumindest noch keine bemerkt.)


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

Runes of Magic ist wirklich verdammt gut.. Riesige Welt, nahezu unendlich Quests  und die Grafik ist für ein Gratis-Game echt gut.

Geld muss man nicht investieren um dabei erfolgreich zu sein


----------



## rabit (17. Februar 2010)

Ja spiele grad Runes of Magic.
Hier sind gewisse Spiele genannt worden die auch interessant sind.
Werde mal später noch einige durchtesten und wohl ne Liste erstellen für die, die sich auch dafür interessieren.


----------

